# Found a great dog a great home so excited



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

One of my clients had a las, 6 years old then 2 children, and the dog did not get along with the children (I think because they were not supervised when together) and the little kids hurt the dog. 

They were going to take it to the pound, I was getting my nails done and mentioned it to the wife and she got all excited and wanted to see the dog. Owner brought it in really skinny, and the next day the salon took it.

It has gained about 5 pounds and wears bows, shampooed every Monday, and the clientele loves the dog, it is so happy. It has a crate with an open door, and greets people as they come in and then goes back in it crate.

The owner said it is trained to have it feet wiped and its back end when it goes out side. I am just trilled.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good job Glory in helping that poor dog find such a cushy new home!


----------

